# Upgrade from 40 Breeder - Now a Deep Blue 80 gallon shallow tank



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Get the biggest tank you can afford and accommodate :-D you can add bigger school of rummy nose or even some other fish.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd say if you can afford it and accommodate it, the 125gal is the best option.

I've seen the 45gal frag tank in person, and it is a very interesting size. I was also drawn to the large footprint but low height. Unfortunately it costs about the same as a 75gal here, so it's hard to justify the shorter tank, unless you're looking at going high-tech planted and don't want to spend a fortune on the lights (or just want something different).

I was considering it for a tidal zone brackish tank. Mainly looking at housing invertebrates.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

nel said:


> Get the biggest tank you can afford and accommodate :-D you can add bigger school of rummy nose or even some other fish.


I hear you, and although I've never had one, the 125 has always held the spot as my realistic "dream tank". However, I've always been drawn to lower volume simplicity - my theory has always been the longest tank possible with the lowest water volume for the space I'm keeping it. To that I'll add that over the past couple of years I've really started to appreciate depth (front to back), so the shallow tanks really grab me.



Hephaestus said:


> I'd say if you can afford it and accommodate it, the 125gal is the best option.
> 
> I've seen the 45gal frag tank in person, and it is a very interesting size. I was also drawn to the large footprint but low height. Unfortunately it costs about the same as a 75gal here, so it's hard to justify the shorter tank, unless you're looking at going high-tech planted and don't want to spend a fortune on the lights (or just want something different).
> 
> I was considering it for a tidal zone brackish tank. Mainly looking at housing invertebrates.


The 45 would be a cool tank for tidal zone brackish. I'm a fan of the 33 long and the 45 is even better due to that extra 6 inches front to back. Yes, the 75 is probably the same price and definitely has a bigger "picture window" but the 45 is the more unique and interesting of the two IMO.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Double the old 40 breeder. *80gal.*? 48x24x16H
Still 16 inches high.
1/4 inch rimmed is about $279
3/8 inch rimless non-Starphire front is about $415ish.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

The 45 is definitely unique. If the one I saw is still there on Saturday, I may have to buy it . There's also a 24W x 24L x 12T rimless that I'm in love with. It's twice the price though.

I've had everything from 2.5gal up to 220gal (72L x 30W x 24T). A standard 6' 125gal tank is so far my favorite size. It's big enough to house just about any fish (or large group of fish) that you want, and you can fit a ton of plants in it, but its still small enough to be really manageable. Water changes aren't that bad, it doesn't quite cost an arm and a leg to treat with chemicals/CO2/etc. Lots of scaping possibilites.

I think if you made the 125gal 24 inches deep, it would be perfect.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

theDCpump said:


> Double the old 40 breeder. *80gal.*? 48x24x16H
> Still 16 inches high.
> 1/4 inch rimmed is about $279
> 3/8 inch rimless non-Starphire front is about $415ish.


That's a great tank, is it yours? If so, more pics  The 80 Deep Blue is a great tank. There's a place on Long Island that just switched almost all their frag tanks over to the 80 rimless and they are impressive. You don't see to many with the rim, so that photo is great. I was originally considering the 80 gallon with the rim, even before the 125 (the prices are pretty close).


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Type said:


> ... Another reason I’m looking at the shallow tanks is that, I keep my tanks in the basement and with this size tank I can position it where they will get some sunlight during the day, which I know is frowned upon in general and I’ve always avoided it too, but I used to keep a reef tank in that spot and the coral liked the natural sunlight, so I think it would be nice for the fiss too. ...


I would not recommend doing this for a planted tank. A reef tank is a bit different in that corals can tolerate massive amounts of light. You only need to compare what planted tank people consider high light and what reef people consider high light. A reef tank often has lighting that's about 4 to 6 times more that what is typically put on a planted tank. 

I could see this ending up creating a great "algae farm" in a planted tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I would not recommend doing this for a planted tank. A reef tank is a bit different in that corals can tolerate massive amounts of light. You only need to compare what planted tank people consider high light and what reef people consider high light. A reef tank often has lighting that's about 4 to 6 times more that what is typically put on a planted tank.
> 
> I could see this ending up creating a great "algae farm" in a planted tank.


This is a comment which fits me exactly for one tank. I do want an "algae farm" and set a tank to get that. That totally flies in the face of all reasonable people but I want the algae! 
It can become an algae farm but how we each react to that is more personal. I have fish who eat algae and feed algae tablets for them but then there seems to be some value in growing my own fresh stuff as they love to see a big sheet of the green stuff coming down. 
Unfortunately, they seem to love the green but refuse the BBA!!! 
:angryfire


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

My vote is for the 80G deepblue frag tank. You want a low tank...this is kind of the ultimate shallow tank. For square footage it isn't that much smaller than the 125G...and 125s are certainly not shallow. Im considering one as an upgrade for my Tinfoil barbs and Amphilophus lyonsi as they are growing out in a 40B and I honestly just love the shape of a 40B so this is still proportionality the same look in a larger footprint. 

I dont know why so many people are afraid of algae...most forms of algae is not really detrimental to a tank and is honestly a benefit to many of the fauna that live in your tank. Hillstream loaches in particular do poorly without it.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

MCHRKiller said:


> My vote is for the 80G deepblue frag tank. You want a low tank...this is kind of the ultimate shallow tank. For square footage it isn't that much smaller than the 125G...and 125s are certainly not shallow. Im considering one as an upgrade for my Tinfoil barbs and Amphilophus lyonsi as they are growing out in a 40B and I honestly just love the shape of a 40B so this is still proportionality the same look in a larger footprint.


I love the 40 Breeder proportions too. The 80 DB was one of the first tanks I considered as its replacement.

I went back and was able to do a side by side of the 125, the Deep Blue 60 frag and the Deep Blue 80 frag. As much as I like the 125 the proportions of the DB tanks just do it for me. I love the 24 inch depth (front to back) and I ordered the 80 gallon. Should be picking it up this week.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

Congrats . I can't wait to see how you set it up!

I'm biding my time until I can set up a larger tank again. I have to content myself with several nano tanks (3 under 10gal) for now.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Type said:


> That's a great tank, is it yours? If so, more pics  The 80 Deep Blue is a great tank. There's a place on Long Island that just switched almost all their frag tanks over to the 80 rimless and they are impressive. You don't see to many with the rim, so that photo is great. I was originally considering the 80 gallon with the rim, even before the 125 (the prices are pretty close).


Yes, we have two of the 80gallon tanks. One rimmed, one rimless.
The rimless 80 is a pre-drilled and sumped. The 80 rimmed is standard.

We are very biased on the 80.
If needed, the shorter tanks are easier to move if necessary.

The 125 is a nice tank to have if you have settled in, and do not plan on moving fast.
























































Bump:


Type said:


> I went back and was able to do a side by side of the 125, the Deep Blue 60 frag and the Deep Blue 80 frag. As much as I like the 125 the proportions of the DB tanks just do it for me. I love the 24 inch depth (front to back) and I ordered the 80 gallon. Should be picking it up this week.


Nice!

Check out the build.
The forum link is below.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1128162-deep-blue-80-wattage-minimalist-48x24x16-h.html


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> Congrats . I can't wait to see how you set it up!
> 
> I'm biding my time until I can set up a larger tank again. I have to content myself with several nano tanks (3 under 10gal) for now.


Thanks a lot:grin2: I've always lived in the city and preferred lower volume tanks. In fact up to now the 40B has been my biggest tank (and I've been keeping aquariums for over 25 years). I'm really looking forward to picking up the 80DB, but I'm going to take my time setting it up. It'll probably be a partially planted tank with negative (open space) and still keeping to the biotope theme I'm going for. I'll post a pic after I pick it up.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

theDCpump said:


> Yes, we have two of the 80gallon tanks. One rimmed, one rimless.
> The rimless 80 is a pre-drilled and sumped. The 80 rimmed is standard.
> 
> We are very biased on the 80.
> ...


Your tanks are beautiful; very impressive. Your aquascaping is top notch too - will be checking out your build thread for sure.

How are you liking the Kessils?


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Super nice fishroom!

Do post photos of your 80G build....I know I for one will be very interested to see how it goes.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Type said:


> Your tanks are beautiful; very impressive. Your aquascaping is top notch too - will be checking out your build thread for sure.
> 
> How are you liking the Kessils?


Me! I run the lights low in height.
I think the A160WE is too much for people who run low distance lights from the top of the water.
It makes a concentration point on the plants.
The A80 seems much better for a tight or lower fit with not much light spilling over the tank.
Personally, I don't like the look of downward aquarium lighting spilling over the glass.
The reflecting light bouncing off the walls of the room is peaceful.

I could have ran Kessil A80 in the whole fish room instead of the A160WE from 2015-16.
The 2016-2017 Kessil A80 is a blessing, even for picky stuff like noise or cleaning the light's fan with a shop vac.
Minimal moving parts.

The noise from the fan on the A160WE is comparable in sound as a good computer fan running.
Very quiet.
Not Noctua brand computer fan quiet, but quiet.

The A80 is fanless/noiseless.
I don't work for Kessil, but I like their pendant light, coffee mug, oversize puck design.
I love the dimmer
K.I.S.S. 
Keeping it simple.

The 24" arms are a bit too much for the 24" tank, but the 24 inch arm worked out ok on the low light pleco tank.
I all depends on how you would like to set up that light.

Think about if you want two lights of just one. roud:


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

I love the minimalist look of Kessils, but they are an expensive option. Do you find they are a bit overkill in output and price for FW?

Bump: So, I picked up the Deep Blue 80 gal frag tank last week. I took down the 40B and moved everything into a 20L temporarily while I set up the 80 and let it cycle. I'm still deciding on substrate, want to go with sand, but not sure about the look of the PFS I saw the other day. Open to suggestions on this. 

Here are some pics:

Bump:


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

theDCpump said:


> Me! I run the lights low in height.
> I think the A160WE is too much for people who run low distance lights from the top of the water.
> It makes a concentration point on the plants.
> The A80 seems much better for a tight or lower fit with not much light spilling over the tank.
> ...


All the Kessil models look great to me too. The A80 is a bit different, but has a very sleek low profile look. Looking at your tank thread, it looks like you're getting good spread from the A80 too. I like their lower wattage and that they engineered the housing to act as a heatsink instead of relying on active cooling. Very cool light. Are you using the Kessil controller with them?


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Type said:


> All the Kessil models look great to me too. The A80 is a bit different, but has a very sleek low profile look. Looking at your tank thread, it looks like you're getting good spread from the A80 too. I like their lower wattage and that they engineered the housing to act as a heatsink instead of relying on active cooling. Very cool light. *Are you using the Kessil controller with them?*


No sir. 
I hooked one up and it blew a light.
I had a dud. They (Kessil) replaced the light under warranty and the controller went back to Bulkreefsupply.

The lights are still kept near the low setting, so there is nowhere for me to go in terms of higher-than-lower on a controller.
Low or just above low is all we need to light the tanks.
Even with the A80.

I'd buy two A80($129ea.) over the one ($225ea.)A160WE - speaking from noise, cost, overlighting (for my build), and vertical requirements.
The A80 are great for the small/medium aquarium.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Type said:


> I love the minimalist look of Kessils, but they are an expensive option. *Do you find they are a bit overkill in output and price for FW*?
> 
> Bump: So, I picked up the Deep Blue 80 gal frag tank last week. I took down the 40B and moved everything into a 20L temporarily while I set up the 80 and let it cycle. I'm still deciding on substrate, *want to go with sand, but not sure about the look of the PFS I saw the other day. Open to suggestions on this*.
> 
> Here are some pics:


The lights are overkill to outsider eye.
To get the Kessil bullcrud technology, the dimmer, the shimmer on the water, and the heat sink, the cost would be up there.
I forgot about the price everytime I step in the room.
I forget about my job and the employees as well.
I think the Kessil are working great as for be pleased.

At Petco.
White or Black National geographic was good for small chunks.
Finer moon sand, gets kicked up into areas that they should not have reached.

The plant related chunky stuff like the planted tank Flourite size would be a great mix for a change.
National geographic black + Black chunky Seachem Flourite etc.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

So it's been a while, so I thought I'd post some photos.

The tank has a PFS substrate and I'm using an AquaClear 110, an Aqueon 300watt heater with the Finnex plus 24/7 light fixture on this tank.


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

It’s been a while. Here are some updated photos.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That looks amazing... I saw a Deep Blue 80 rimless at my LFS a couple weeks ago. If I had a place to put it, I would have purchased it. I've got a 265 with stand and canopy on the way to replace a 150 that's going to have to stay in the garage until we move into our other home so packing 2 tanks in there wasn't an option... but that tank has tremendous dimensions and you've capitalized on every inch. That looks amazing. Could you post some more pics of your Bolivian Rams and Rummynose. I've always loved Rams. Couldn't keep GBR's or EBR's due to the temp requirements and my experience with Bolivian Rams even in a heavily planted heavily stocked tank wasn't good. 1 killed the other 5 and then became the tank bully. I've had too much heartache from my beloved rams at this point and chose to go with Pelvicachromis Thomasi as the closest looking dwarf. I haven't ruled Bolivians out in the 265 though. 
Do you have the same number or have you added to your groups? Any breeding?


----------



## Type (Apr 5, 2003)

The Dude1 said:


> That looks amazing... I saw a Deep Blue 80 rimless at my LFS a couple weeks ago. If I had a place to put it, I would have purchased it. I've got a 265 with stand and canopy on the way to replace a 150 that's going to have to stay in the garage until we move into our other home so packing 2 tanks in there wasn't an option... but that tank has tremendous dimensions and you've capitalized on every inch. That looks amazing. Could you post some more pics of your Bolivian Rams and Rummynose. I've always loved Rams. Couldn't keep GBR's or EBR's due to the temp requirements and my experience with Bolivian Rams even in a heavily planted heavily stocked tank wasn't good. 1 killed the other 5 and then became the tank bully. I've had too much heartache from my beloved rams at this point and chose to go with Pelvicachromis Thomasi as the closest looking dwarf. I haven't ruled Bolivians out in the 265 though.
> Do you have the same number or have you added to your groups? Any breeding?


Thank you. It was down to the 80 and the standard 125, but the dimensions of the 80 are just so right and I have no regrets. I’m down to three Bolivian Rams now with two having paired up and have spawned a few times,but there were no survivors (frankly I’m not interested in breeding them, so no worries as far as I’m concerned). The BR is one of the most subtly beautiful cichlids, they color up an amazing orange at times. The rams and rummy nose give perfect scale to this tank. 

My plans are to continue to harvest Java fern from the existing plants and Ill be adding some anubias nana. I’m also going to add another school of tetra, probably Lemons. I’m also looking to replace the Finnex 24/7+ fixture. I like the color options, but there is no control over duration of the light cycles and there is no sunrise/sundown ramp up/down. I’m considering the Current Orbit which has a lot more control, the new AI prime HD freshwater or the A80 tuna sun. The Kessil doesn’t have the control ( even with the spectral controller) , but after trying my A80 tuna blue reef light over this tank it is still a contender. The A80 actually looks light sunlight, it’s pretty amazing.


----------

